# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering Interview

## nitin143

:Embarrassment:  
 NITIN.R.BILAYE[FONT="Fixedsys"][FONT="Arial"]
Sir,
      I have gone through this site and i found many student's got selected in campus interview coinducted by "CARITOR".
                                          Since being a mechanical engineering student ,I cant understand what to grow through .So please help me out.
since i have to attend this interview just after 2 weeks.

----------


## RAMANJANEYULU GURRAM

iam very very happy about this interview book this book is guarrently will help to me first of all i say thanks to geekinterview providing this information to every body

----------

